# What's your favorite surf bait!?!



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Alright I was going to make a poll but I decided it wouldn't encompass all the choices/variables....

What are your favorite baits?

(I know this is very generic, but it leaves room for explanation of Target Species, Rigging options, etc)


I really like small rays, cut mullet sanwiched between 2 pogie halves, and cut whiting rigged on single hooks with 150-300# mono or 49strand cable.

I have been fishing my whole life, but more recently began enjoying surf fishing and BTB kayak fishing.

SP


----------



## hardheadkiller (Nov 18, 2004)

*Whiting!*

Whiting have to be one of my favorites. I catch a lot of bull reds and sharks on whiting. Easy to rig and usually pretty plentiful in the surf. When the shad schools start comin through, you'll tear'em up on some shad. On the big rods I will usually rig up a couple cownose rays(if I can get any). Really, any bait you can catch in the surf is a good bait to use in the surf. Tight Lines, -Kris-


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Sand trout is my favorite cut bait.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

you know all those are great baits.....but i just like the ones that work.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Whiting & Sandtrout-bullreds,sharks
cut fresh mullet-bullreds
ladyfish-sharks
fresh live crabs-BU's

but I second captMATT's response...lol


----------



## SeanT (Oct 27, 2005)

Cant go wrong with pink snapper.:rotfl:


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Mirrolure 51MRCHG tied with a loop knot.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Big mullet head..........


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*RedFishr*

Hey Redfishr, old school standby.! YEAH!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Year round, I like whatever bait fish is most prevalent in the surf at the time. During the cold weather months, I supplement that with live crabs.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

My favorite bait is a live 12" mullet. Anything in the sea will eat that.

Unless it is winter time, then crabs or jumbo shrimp


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Almost ashamed to admit this -

But some of this biggest fish I caught have been on hard-head. Yup, trim off their pointy fins fins and hook 'em up. They last forever in the surf.


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

All time fav
bull red - big whitting head or shad
Shark - cow nose ray, Sand trout, big mullet, and Shad


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

depend on time of year i use shad mullet whiting in summer and live crabs in winter


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

ZenDaddy said:


> Almost ashamed to admit this -
> 
> But some of this biggest fish I caught have been on hard-head. Yup, trim off their pointy fins fins and hook 'em up. They last forever in the surf.


At certain times of the year, hardheads and gafftop make great bait. Like you mentioned, one advantage is that they are so tough, none of the bait stealers can destroy them. Put a bait out and leave it for hours, if necessary.

However, it's been my experience that if they don't get bitten within the first couple of hours, they're not going to get bitten.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I concur with bigfost! Bigfost here are a couple of questions? Spring and summer do you fish High Island and/or Sea Rim Park? and Do you fish durning the week?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I once caught a Bull Red and cleaned it.
It had 5 hardheads in its stomach*...........*Thats when I new they would eat ANYTHING.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

big lou said:


> Hey Redfishr, old school standby.! YEAH!


I'm with ya on that.........


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

troutless said:


> I concur with bigfost! Bigfost here are a couple of questions? Spring and summer do you fish High Island and/or Sea Rim Park? and Do you fish durning the week?


I mainly fish Sea Rim/McFaddin, but fish HI if we've had a lot of rain. Yes, I often fish during the week. This year, after the seaweed moves in, I'll probably be fishing a lot more BTB than surf fishing. It's always especially good to have a partner BTB.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*harrrrd heads!!*

Hardheads - - I can finally attest that cut hard head, especially the belly is a great Shark bait, also of course live ones for Ling..

Last year I had my boy fishing with me and we got tired of the HH's eating the shad so I cut the belly off one and through it in, not 5 minutes went by...30# black tip.

My absolute favorite bait though is whiting.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

IMO, best bait is whatever is running in the surf. Whiting, skipjack, mullet, pompano, all depends on the time of year. I've caught toothies on quite a variety.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

JD761 said:


> IMO, best bait is whatever is running in the surf. Whiting, skipjack, mullet, pompano, all depends on the time of year. I've caught toothies on quite a variety.


I agree best bait is the smaller stuff in the surf. Bigger fish eat smaller fish.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Mullet'n crab, but mullet gets more bites.


----------

